# FS: Santana Cilantro Tandem (fat tire goodness) [paid spam]



## SpeedyChix (Apr 17, 2005)

*pending: Santana Cilantro Tandem (fat tire goodness) [paid spam]*

 Paid ad for Santana Cilantro Tandem

Sale pending.

Check it out in the classified ad linked to. Info / more pics there.
Thanks!


----------

